# Splitting of assets



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Does anyone have knowledge of how property and assets are split during a divorce?

My wife owned the house before we got married. Quit her job to raise kids, I was sole earner for over 25 years. Made lots of improvements to the property, at least doubled its value and then it at least doubled again over that time. The improvements were made using my labour and obviously funded by my income. Some was hired out.

I don't want to go to see a lawyer yet, I'd like to have some background information but can't find anything online.

Kids are young adults in their 20s.


----------



## 20yr (Apr 19, 2019)

It will usually depend on your state's law. If you are in a community property state like CA, it is usually 50/50. Others use a concept of "equitable distribution." If you search online for local law firms, many have an FAQ section that might give you a primer.

Good luck.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

manwithnoname said:


> Does anyone have knowledge of how property and assets are split during a divorce?
> 
> My wife owned the house before we got married. Quit her job to raise kids, I was sole earner for over 25 years. Made lots of improvements to the property, at least doubled its value and then it at least doubled again over that time. The improvements were made using my labour and obviously funded by my income. Some was hired out.
> 
> ...


You have to check with a lawyer but the way I understand it, if you can prove you used your funds for home improvements, then you'll be eligible for a percentage (probably up to 50%) of the appreciation value of the house. So if the value was $100k when you married, and it's worth 200k now, you'll be eligible for a percentage of the 100k appreciation value.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Crap, I forgot to mention location. Province of Ontario.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's what I found doing a google search on "Ontario divorce house in wife's name only".

From the below quote, looks like you get 50% of the full current value of the home.


"The matrimonial home is given special treatment within property division in several respects. The first is that if a party owned the matrimonial home on the date of marriage, the pre-marriage value of the home cannot be subtracted. For example, you owned a home worth $300,000.00 on the date of marriage. The home is worth $500,000.00 on the date of separation. You cannot deduct the $300,000.00 as pre marriage property, as you would be able to do with other assets. You must include the entire $500,000.00 as part of your net family property." 

https://www.ontariofamilylawblog.com/2016/11/articles/matrimonial-home/happens-home-get-divorced/​
The below 2 links came up on a search for "Ontario divorce property division"

https://www.divorcemag.com/articles/property-divided-divorce-in-ontario

https://www.attorneygeneral.jus.gov.on.ca/english/family/divorce/division_of_property/

There were a lot more sites with info for both searches.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Here's what I found doing a google search on "Ontario divorce house in wife's name only".
> 
> From the below quote, looks like you get 50% of the full current value of the home.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I didn't get the results with my search that you did, because my search was too general and I cannot focus on things for too long. Too many things going on in my head, too many things going unsolved with my health ("free" healthcare is inadequate for some things). I'm close to my breaking point. 

But that's my problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@manwithnoname, don't get to your breaking point. If you have nobody in RL that you can talk with about these things, please feel free to post here. I'm sure that you can get tons of help, and even if you don't, you can at least vent here!


----------

